# favorite seafoods?



## luvs (Dec 15, 2004)

i love 'em all except for catfish. ugh. i  despise catfish.
my very faves are:
-oysters on the half shell, a little squeeeze of lemon, and a dash of salt.
-tilapia. i love the texture, the bite it has to it, and the flavor.
-crab, especially in crabcakes and crab clusters w/ lemon and butter.
-lobster, just steamed with lemon and butter.
-calamari


----------



## Haggis (Dec 16, 2004)

I have never been a big seafood eater, alot of things (mainly shellfish) do not appeal to me, but also because it was never really on the table when I was younger. However, one thing that always appeals to be is a nicely battered (or even cooked in a bag) piece of lemon sole. Delicious flavour and texture.

I really should eat more seafood.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 16, 2004)

"Seafood" in my own opinion, means "food that has grown in the water", and so this should include freshwater fish as well!

My favourites are "pickerel" (okay, a Cdn name for "walleye") that is about 1.5-2 lbs in fresh caught weight, or, arguably "yellow perch", as close relative of the pickerel...

Boned out, skinned, battered with egg, and diped in either cornflake crumbs (will let you "guess" at the source!) or finely crushed salt and vinegar chips, then fried, preferably in lard, and lots of it!)...preferably over a fire of long dead pine in a cast iron pan, while "still twitching" in terms of "freshness"...

A side of "Baked  Beans Variant" from my old post on "Miscellaeneous" column...

A few pieces of BBQ ham/garlic kielbosa, fresh bread, sliced raw or cooked onion, a "snort" of "fizzy" red wine and or a few good Cdn beers...

Works for those that live "inland" of the seacoasts!  Likewise for any with a fear/distrust or distaste for "shellfish", which are expensive, and probably not for everyone, either...

Anyways, a few thoughts...

Lifter


----------



## jennyema (Dec 16, 2004)

I love any and all seafood.  Lucky I live here, eh?

I love farmed catfish and think it is very comparable to Tilapia, actually.  Non-farmed catfish tastes like mud and I will avoid that.

I still dream (really) about the grilled fish I had in Venice.  Simple, with olive oil and salt.  Incredible.  I try to do that at home and I come nowhere close.  Of course, I don't live next door to the Rialto market, either.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 16, 2004)

I love all seafood!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 16, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> "Seafood" in my own opinion, means "food that has grown in the water", and so this should include freshwater fish as well!Lifter



I have to second Lifter's definition, because my very favorite is wild trout cooked over a campfire, followed by lake perch.  

Next would be Gulf shrimp.  Don't like those black tiger ones that are so prevalent in the stores here.

Then salmon broiled with butter and fresh dill.

I have been trying tilapia lately and the results have been positive.  Used Lifter's salt & vinegar chip "batter".


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2004)

I am with Jennyema. I love it all (and good thing I live in the same state and her). For cooked seafood, lobster would be my favorite. I love all white flaky fish. I love crab, shrimp, mudbugs, tuna, calamari etc. Cooked salmon is one of my least favorite fishes, but raw it is one of my absolute favorites. I have not yet has any raw fish that I have not loved. I could live on the stuff.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll eat just about anything that swims (that was MEANT to swim, I'm trying to head off the jokes here!) For the anglers around Lake Erie, I hear that Steelhead (Rainbow) trout are really biting right now!


----------



## luvs (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm hungry now. 'cept for that catfish. mud!, i say; it tastes like mud! i'm near enough erie to go fishing there, so i might try for that trout, dampcharcoal. the BF has a boat.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 17, 2004)

I like all kinds of seafood.  

My favorite fish has got to be mahi mahi because it's delicious and reasonably priced.  There are better fish, such as deep sea snappers, that are better but cost so much more.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 17, 2004)

I like fishes 'cuz they're so delicious!


I pretty much like them all, though I'm not a huge fan of fried anything. I like simple seasonings or sauces on my fish. A Forman-type grill is great for fish, they cook quickly, have a nice seared surface and don't get dry. 

Favorites would have to be  sashimi-grade tuna, done very very rare, sliced thinly with a tangy, spicey-hot dipping sauce; Copper River salmon done any way; Sushi of any kind is good stuff (as long as it doesn't have cream cheese in it, I don't much care for those); fresh catfish, blackened or jerk style and shrimp in any way, shape or form. 


Z


----------



## Otter (Dec 17, 2004)

The only fish I regularly eat is walleyed pike, which I personally catch. I prepare it many different ways for variety. Other than that, I naturally like the expensive stuff - lobster, crab, shrimp.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

i also love all kinds of fish/seafood.
clams, crabs, mussels, cockels, shrimp, lobsters, crawfish, conch, squid, octopus, sea urchin, sea cucumber, all kinds of finned fish, smoked trout, smoked salmon, so many more. gotta run, will finish list later...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

...and one fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish, buckytom?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

well, yes mudbug. but only if they have stars on thars. what's that? i thought i heard a "who?"...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

No, that was Mrs. McCave, calling one of her 23 Daves.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 17, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've Dr. Suessed, but wasn't it the Sneeches (from  the beaches) who had stars on their bellies?

haha I loved reading those books to my son!


Z


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

yep, they were from the beaches.  that darn sylvester mcmonkey mcbean came along with his star bellied machine and changed everything.

dr seuss was a fascinating guy. did you know "the cat in the hat" uses only the 255 basic words that teachers used in the 1950's to teach students how to read?  it is said that seuss wrote this book on a bet that he could not write a book using only the 255 basic words.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

Did you know that Dr. Seuss also did a bunch of cartoons lampooning Hitler and the rest during WW2?  A friend of mine has a book full of them and I'm still sorry I didn't steal it from him.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 17, 2004)

> ... and I'm still sorry I didn't steal it from him.



keke Mudbug. =P

And no, I didn't know that.


----------



## luvs (Dec 17, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm, buckytom, mussels and smoked fish. i love smoked salmon wnd bagels w/ cream cheese.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 17, 2004)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I have never been a big seafood eater, alot of things (mainly shellfish) do not appeal to me, but also because it was never really on the table when I was younger. However, one thing that always appeals to be is a nicely battered (or even cooked in a bag) piece of lemon sole. Delicious flavour and texture.
> 
> I really should eat more seafood.




I agree with Haggis and I do think that was because it was never on the table when I was younger.  My parents did not grow up eating seafood.  The first time I tasted seafood was when I was in junior college.  I love shrimp, though.  Bring it on!!  Grilled, beer battered, with cocktail sauce, etc.  YUM!!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 19, 2004)

I love just about any and all seafood.  Catfish, crawfish, ocean fish (especially blackened Tuna steaks), crabs, lobster, clams, scallops, and shrimp prepared in any way/shape/form.

In fact, I just had a Blackened Tuna steak for dinner tonight.  YUMMY!


----------

